# Officer Gets Shot and Does Not Quit to Apprehend Suspect



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Talk about staying in the fight!

This is a very long video, but worth the watch. 





September 12, at about 9:30 a.m. a New Mexico State Police officer was on patrol on Interstate 40 at milepost 130 near Laguna. Officer was parked in the median of I-40 when she saw a white GMC pickup following the vehicle in front of it too closely. Officer initiated a traffic stop on the GMC pickup. The pickup was occupied by a male later identified as Robert Benjamin Nelson, 28, of Scottsdale, Ariz.

As Officer made her initial approach, she walked up to the passenger side of the vehicle. Without warning, Nelson fired multiple rounds at Officer through the passenger side door window, which was tinted and in the up position. After being struck by gunfire, Officer was able to recover and return fire at the suspect. Nelson was able to flee the scene and continue eastbound on I-40. Despite having multiple injuries, Officer returned to her vehicle, gave chase and a pursuit ensued. After a short pursuit, Nelson stopped on Interstate 40 near milepost 135 and exited his vehicle. Laguna officers arrived to assist the state police officer, and Nelson was taken into custody a short time later without further incident.

Nelson's parents pulled up behind the second stop and other officers after the chase. You can see in the video how


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Girl’s a damn warrior. I’d be glad to have her on shift with me. 

Damn good job, trooper.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

THATS how she ROLLS.


----------



## Dino1321 (Jul 19, 2015)

In no way being critical, just want to point out that I see no mag in that rifle. I know internal mag Ar's are out there, but I've never heard of an LE agency using one. AGAIN NO judgement on this officer, she is a warrior, but lets remember to police our gear and make sure we are good to go for a fight if need be. Let's raise a glass to this officer for a job well done, cheers trooper.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Great reaction on her part, and she got hits on the truck as it was driving away, after she was shot in the hands... outstanding!

The headline is a little exaggerated. I wouldn't quite call this "epic" but she still did a great job.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah she stayed in the fight and then some! With her hands shot up and probably affecting her fine dexterity, we can forgive her mag drop on the rifle. Let's not forget to check our equipment from time to time though.......


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

not to mention the presence of mind to recognize a threat approaching from the rear while keeping an eye on the perp who just shot her.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Follow up investigation


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

She's got heart, that's for sure. Don't have to be a big, scary dude to have the mean gene.....but lets back up her enthusiasm with some training. Send her to a rifle class!


----------

